# M & M Competition



## Dufresne11 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wade or anyone else in the MA & Conn area. Anyone doing the M&M Wine Comp? I have never entered one before but I am thinking of entering my Nero dAvola.... Might be a good experience. I am thinking that we can have a forum get together at the comp.


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 29, 2011)

I was thinking about it but don't know if I have anything worth entering yet. It's all aging.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Nero that is aging quite well. I only have four bottles left but it is the best thing I have made yet. I think just the experience and feedback would be a good thing for me in my development as a wine maker


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

Im not much of a comp guy for wine as they always want a lot of money to drink my wine when in theory they should be paying me!! LOL I really only enter my wines in 1 comp and that 1 is cheaper and you get a great meal out of it also.


----------

